# MTS for sale by anyone?



## JohnnyR711 (Apr 27, 2012)

A while ago a member of a forum was asking if anyone would be interested in purchasing mineralized top soil that he or she would prepare in quantity and sell only for what it cost him or her. Does anyone know if this member followed through and is actually selling MTS at this point. I am not sure that I will need it right now but the way the weather has been this spring it is taking weeks to dry out a quantity enough for my 40 gallon breeder tank the suggested 4 times to get MTS ready for planting. I hopefully will be able to complete the process this week as we are due for about 4 sunny days but just in case.... Thanks


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I saw the title, and thought you wanted Malaysian Trumpet Snails. I have those, if you want em.

TFCEC Member
Tropical Fish Club of Erie County


----------

